

"Vendor Everything" Still Applies (rvm and bundler) - chrismealy
http://ryan.mcgeary.org/2011/02/09/vendor-everything-still-applies/

======
Vitaly
Im one of those people gitignoring .rvmrc. And the reason is that it
interferes with our automated deployment on servers.

rvm will require manual approval of .rvmrc before its going to use it.

I suppose there should be a way to overcome this and I have it in my todo for
a while. For now though its just easier for me to ignore .rvmrc and manage the
ruby version on the server though passenger config.

